# 3 weeks Progress



## paulg1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Been working out for a month and a half now and feel like I have built up a little but seem to have got stuck at one size now so will think about changing my routine. Heres a couple of pics of my progress in 3 weeks. Do I seem to have made an improvement?

This was taken on 29th April










And this on 21st May


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Decent work in 3 weeks matey!

Can you post your routine up mate....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats great progress for 3 weeks!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

what have you eaten? hehe mad progress in 3 weeks


----------



## nozza89 (May 15, 2009)

jonnymc said:


> Decent work in 3 weeks matey!
> 
> Can you post your routine up mate....


yeh also your diet please, you are defiantly doing something right!!


----------



## paulg1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks all.

I've been taking Maximuscle Progain for 2 weeks, Reflex Natural Whey and just eating lots of chicken and boiled potatoes and peanut butter on whole meal bread every morning. I haven't got a very strict diet but always make sure I have a protein shake every morning and always have one straight after a workout. If i'm not working out I still have an afternoon shake. I've put on 9 Lbs in just over a month.

Hers my Routine. Its all new to me so not sure if its a good one but works for me.

Monday - Shoulders and Biceps

Bar Military Press 3x8

Dumbell Lateral Raise 3x8

High Pull 3x8

Standing Bicep Curls 3x6

Preacher Curl 3x10

Incline Reverse dumb-bell bench flye 3x6

Shrugs 3x20

Wednesday - Back and Abs

Barbell Deadlift 4x8

Dragon Flag (as many as i can do each set)

Hanging Leg raise 4x8

Back Raise 3x10

Pull ups ( as many as I can do)

Friday - Chest and Triceps

Decline Close Grip 3x10

Cable Crossover 3x10

Dumbbell Inclince bench Press 3x8

Bench Dip 3x20 with 15kg weight on lap

One Arm Row 3x8

I do my Abs at home too as they seem to repair pretty quick.

I've just just started Reflex Creatine last week and am loading at the moment so this should hopefully help increase my strength and size so will post more pics soon.


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Excellent progress. Keep up good work!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

Good work fella!


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

That's amazing for 3 weeks, you're looking great in time for summer.

Try working your left arm more, or you're gonna get one hell of a vein popping out of your right which will make your left look out of proportion... not much of a big deal yet, but symmetry is where it's at in my opinion!

Your delts and traps are coming along great, just keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## paulg1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks. Yes totally agree with you about my left arm. It is slightly smaller then the right and when I bench I can tell my right is stronger. Will work on that. Maybe concentrate on pushing harder with my left.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

nice one paul!

maybe a rough draft of the diet aswell?


----------



## paulg1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is what I try to keep to most days and seems to be working.

6:00am - Peanut Butter on 2 Whole meal Toast

9:00am - Ready made Chicken and pasta from supermarket and protein Shake

12:00pm - Beans on Whole meal toast

3:00pm - Protein Shake and 1 Banana

4:00pm - Workout

5:00pm - Protein Shake (and since the photos were taken I'm now taking 5mg of Creatine. Will post pics soon)

7:00pm - Chicken Breast, New Potatoes and Marrowfat Peas (Sometimes a small bottle of Peroni ;-)

10:00pm - Cottage Cheese on Ryvitas


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

nice one mate! keep up the progress!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Looking alot better man. Can see big changes especially after only3 weeks. You may need to up your calories. How many are you eating daily?


----------



## paulg1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers all. Eating around 3000 calories a day and my job is pretty active so may need to increase to 4000 calories. I was on weight gain for 2 weeks and did seem to work. About 3 months ago I was 11 stone and have just hit 12 stone so slowly getting there.

I think I may be putting on a little too much weight now though. It seems like I'm losing my definition slightly. What do you think?


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Its a good all round improvement in such a short time...well done mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

apart from deads youre not training legs at all.

if youve added a stone in 3 months thats very good going,but if your concerned about fat you dont wanna add 1000 cals a day.


----------



## paulg1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

No I'm not doing my legs really but I really need to start. What are good leg exercises?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

squats are best,leg press is ok but youre not working the same amount of musculature.

you`ll make better progress alround by training legs too.

something to do with max test/gh output of youre body.


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

How do you mean "you'll make better progress alround by training legs"?


----------



## paulg1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a little progress report. I've been taking creatine for 2 weeks now and think it helps. I've always been insecure about the size of my arms. This was me last year on holiday.










and this is me just after 2 and a half months of training. My arms seem to be making the fastest progress.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

total newb here but just have to say your change is awesome  your arms look wicked!


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

Really impressed with your gains paul, looking good keep it up!

Btw Creatine shouldnt really be havin an effect 2 weeks in, its supposed to show its benefits about 2 - 3 months in. (thats what we learn't in A level P.E anyway)

Maybe a bit of placebo kickin in there 

Cj


----------



## paulg1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Pix. Yes I'm amazed myself. I was so small last year I didn't think it was possible.

Is that right Ceejay? Maybe it is a bit of a Placebo but at least it makes me think I'm getting bigger.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

nice guns mate, maybe you could guide me into what your doing for your arms? good gains!


----------



## Ceejay (May 9, 2009)

MY BAD!!

My revision notes are WACK lol.

Its 2 - 3 "WEEKS" before effects come in.

I have to say i always had this figure of months in my head, but when i was taking it i was definately able to last longer on the curls etc within a couple of weeks 

Here's an article that makes a good read. Lance Norton is a natural Bodybuilder but also a biochemist so he knows his stuff.

Here is his section on creatine.

Keep up the good work Paul!

PS, LOVE the Z4

Bodybuilding.com - Layne Norton - Creatine: Fact And Fiction!


----------



## paulg1979 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers Jonnymc. I mainly do bicep curls and tricep dips with a weight on my lap. I also do close bench press which really burns my triceps. It's a killer. Thanks for the info Ceejay. I'm on my iPhone at the moment so will read the article when I get home. I've had the Z4 a month now. Really loving it. Cheers


----------



## scruffy (Mar 1, 2005)

Im Jelous lol, i must be doing something wrong!


----------

